# get your discounts here...... Halloween Asylum



## FunkMasterJoe (Jul 1, 2012)

Just got the $100.00 gift card! Great deal, now to buy the Michael Myers Halloween II mask!

Also, in advance, if you do this, and the email you get says it's not as much as the one you got, they are fixing that as the orders come in. Some sort of glitch. I got an email saying I had $65.00 in my account, and called instantly, they already fixed it. Just FYI so you don't freak out haha.


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

Also, you can buy one of each denomination of the discounted gift cards. I just confirmed this with Nancy at HalloweenAsylum.com 

This is a fantastic deal ! Thanks to the great people at HalloweenAsylum.com !!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

YEAH.... I just bought the big one! What a sweet deal, I just got $80.00 of free stuff. Awesome!


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

Remember you can buy one of each of the gift cards which is a sweet deal !!


----------



## ranman1973 (Nov 4, 2010)

You cant beat this deal. I bought the 200 and 100 card....


----------

